# [SOLVED] shadow screwed up /etc/login.defs

## slackline

Hi,

I emerge -uDN world today and then dispatch-conf'd my system (the later is set up to replace-unmodified=yes).  When I next went to su to root I got the following errors...

```
 $ su

Password: 

configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MAIL_CHECK_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'NOLOGINS_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_HZ' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'SU_WHEEL_ONLY' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CRACKLIB_DICTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_CHANGE_TRIES' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_ALWAYS_WARN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENVIRON_FILE' (notify administrator)

tmp # 

```

Seems these have all been uncommented in the new /etc/login.defs file...

```

# diff /etc/login.defs /etc/config-archive/etc/login.defs

15c15

< FAILLOG_ENAB          yes

---

> #FAILLOG_ENAB         yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

30c30

< LASTLOG_ENAB          yes

---

> #LASTLOG_ENAB         yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

38c38

< MAIL_CHECK_ENAB               no

---

> #MAIL_CHECK_ENAB              no      (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

43c43

< OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB   yes

---

> #OBSCURE_CHECKS_ENAB  yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

48c48

< PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB  yes

---

> #PORTTIME_CHECKS_ENAB yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

53c53

< QUOTAS_ENAB           yes

---

> #QUOTAS_ENAB          yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

79,80c79,80

< MOTD_FILE     /etc/motd

< #MOTD_FILE    /etc/motd:/usr/lib/news/news-motd

---

> #MOTD_FILE    /etc/motd       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

> #MOTD_FILE    /etc/motd:/usr/lib/news/news-motd       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

85c85

< #ISSUE_FILE   /etc/issue

---

> #ISSUE_FILE   /etc/issue      (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

97c97

< FTMP_FILE     /var/log/btmp

---

> #FTMP_FILE    /var/log/btmp   (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

104c104

< NOLOGINS_FILE /etc/nologin

---

> #NOLOGINS_FILE        /etc/nologin    (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

135,136c135,136

< #ENV_TZ               TZ=CST6CDT

< #ENV_TZ               /etc/tzname

---

> #ENV_TZ               TZ=CST6CDT      (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

> #ENV_TZ               /etc/tzname     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

142c142

< ENV_HZ                HZ=100

---

> #ENV_HZ               HZ=100  (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

144c144

< #ENV_HZ               HZ=1024

---

> #ENV_HZ               HZ=1024 (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

184c184

< #ULIMIT               2097152

---

> #ULIMIT               2097152 (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

196c196

< PASS_MIN_LEN  5

---

> #PASS_MIN_LEN 5       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

205c205

< SU_WHEEL_ONLY yes

---

> #SU_WHEEL_ONLY        yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

210c210

< CRACKLIB_DICTPATH     /usr/lib/cracklib_dict

---

> #CRACKLIB_DICTPATH    /usr/lib/cracklib_dict  (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

243c243

< PASS_CHANGE_TRIES     5

---

> #PASS_CHANGE_TRIES    5       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

248c248

< PASS_ALWAYS_WARN      yes

---

> #PASS_ALWAYS_WARN     yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

255c255

< #PASS_MAX_LEN         8

---

> #PASS_MAX_LEN         8       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

260c260

< CHFN_AUTH             yes

---

> #CHFN_AUTH            yes     (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

275c275

< #LOGIN_STRING         "%s's Password: "

---

> #LOGIN_STRING         "%s's Password: "       (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

342c342

< ENVIRON_FILE  /etc/environment

---

> #ENVIRON_FILE /etc/environment        (NOT SUPPORTED WITH PAM)

```

...and commenting these variables out of /etc/login.defs sorts out the error messages.

Is this supposed to have happened?

Is there something about the way I've emerge'd and updated my config files that could have caused this? (Never had this problem before doing exactly the same thing).

Should I file a bug for this?

Cheers,

slack

----------

## schachti

There's already a thread on this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693953.html.

----------

## slackline

 *schachti wrote:*   

> There's already a thread on this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693953.html.

 

Ahh cheers, I used google to search and guess it hadn't caught these recent threads.

----------

## cyrillic

Happened to me too.

The way I worked around the issue was to downgrade to sys-apps/shadow-4.1.1 , then etc-update, then upgrade to sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2 , but don't update /etc/login.defs to the new version.

----------

## slackline

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Happened to me too.
> 
> The way I worked around the issue was to downgrade to sys-apps/shadow-4.1.1 , then etc-update, then upgrade to sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2 , but don't update /etc/login.defs to the new version.

 

You can save the faff of waiting around for the downgrade and re-upgrades to emerge by simply editing the new /etc/login.defs and commenting out the variables listed.

----------

## pholthau

I think it's fixed int 4.1.2-r1

----------

## CooSee

since upgrade to ' shadow-4.1.2-r1 ', can't login on X11 - gnome annymore   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

gdm seems to start, but then the monitor switched back off  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

switching to console don't work, i only see the GenToo LoGo from fbsplash   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

only reset helps:

```
May 27 16:37:28 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 4995[0:0]

May 27 16:37:28 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:29 sivaslees cron[5164]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

May 27 16:37:30 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 4995[0:0]

May 27 16:37:30 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:35 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5295[0:0]

May 27 16:37:35 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:36 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5295[0:0]

May 27 16:37:36 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:40 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5314[0:0]

May 27 16:37:40 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:41 sivaslees acpid: client connected from 5314[0:0]

May 27 16:37:41 sivaslees acpid: 1 client rule loaded

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** info

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: /dev/gpmctl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** err

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: /dev/gpmctl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: *** err

May 27 16:37:43 sivaslees dialog: Oh, oh, it's an error! possibly I die!

May 27 16:38:01 sivaslees fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

May 27 16:38:01 sivaslees fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

May 27 16:38:09 sivaslees login[5272]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

May 27 16:38:09 sivaslees login[5373]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'

May 27 16:38:26 sivaslees shutdown[5400]: shutting down for system reboot

May 27 16:38:26 sivaslees init: Switching to runlevel: 6

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:07:00.0 disabled

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees gdm[4969]: WARNING: X-Server konnte nicht in kurzen ZeitabstÃ¤nden gestartet werden; Anzeige :0 wird deaktiviert

May 27 16:38:30 sivaslees gdm[4969]: segfault at 7672657f eip 4d9e335c esp bfa73c10 error 6

May 27 16:38:31 sivaslees fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

May 27 16:38:31 sivaslees fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

May 27 16:38:32 sivaslees dhcpcd[4771]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

May 27 16:38:33 sivaslees acpid: exiting

May 27 16:38:34 sivaslees syslog-ng[4025]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

May 27 16:38:34 sivaslees syslog-ng[4025]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='2.0.9'
```

and in ' /var/log/gdm/0.log '

```
/usr/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so: undefined symbol: GetMotionEvents
```

need Help, THX

EDIT: please ignore this post, nothing todo with ' shadow '   :Exclamation: 

it's a ' evdev ' prob  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## laurelin

this last error you got there... I just got this one and don't know how to fix this...

Do you have any help there? I mean the one with evdev_drv.so and GetMotionEvents...

That would be most kind of you. *sigh*

----------

## slackline

 *laurelin wrote:*   

> this last error you got there... I just got this one and don't know how to fix this...
> 
> Do you have any help there? I mean the one with evdev_drv.so and GetMotionEvents...
> 
> That would be most kind of you. *sigh*

 

There are some problems with xf86-input-evdev-1.99.ebuild eix-sync && emerge -uDNa to get the revised ebuild.

See my comments in this thread and the bug linked from there.

----------

## laurelin

wow, that link did it for me! And you reacted in under 3 minutes. Thanks a lot - as I first checked your post under Links2 and then on my Wii(!) I couldn't thank you earlier. 

Since I didn't create this topic, i can't set it to 'fixed'. But I do not want to, because it was not the initial problem posted here!

----------

## slackline

 *laurelin wrote:*   

> wow, that link did it for me! And you reacted in under 3 minutes. Thanks a lot - as I first checked your post under Links2 and then on my Wii(!) I couldn't thank you earlier. 

 

Not a problem I just happened to be browsing the forums at the right time and had solved the same problem earlier in the day.

----------

